

Public losing faith in science - anigbrowl
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/1700ab46-1dbc-11df-9e98-00144feab49a.html

======
ilkhd2
I believe the article is about american public? Well... American public has
always been skeptical about science. I doubt Europeans' faith in science has
anyhow changed, at least because faith in science and trust to scientists is
not same thing.

